# Loading 2 default gateways.

## Xaanin

Currently I'm trying to setup my box to be a router, the only problem is that it will only load one of the gateways (the external one), and I need it to load both. I've entered both in /etc/conf.d/net but only the one for eth0 will load. Any idea how to make it load both?

----------

## Damasz

You have to add a route for your internal network, so -> 'man route'   :Very Happy: 

Will probably look something like:

# route add -net 10.0.0.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 10.0.0.1

You can add this command to your  /etc/conf.d/local.start file so the route is loaded after a reboot.

Good luck!

Gert-Jan.

----------

